# Diebstahl-Versicherung?



## whatup (3. Juni 2017)

Hallo Männer [emoji123] 

Ich wollte mal fragen, ob ihr mir evtl. eine Versicherung empfehlen könnt, bei der ich guten Gewissens mein Boot incl. Aussenborder gegen fiese Klau-Raben absichern kann... Heutzutage ist ja nichts mehr sicher, echt schade, aber leider wahr. 
Ich hab ein gfk-Boot und ein Schlauchboot, zwischen diesen beiden Booten switche ich den Aussenborder. Ich würde also gern die ganze Kombo versichern. 

Männer, ich danke Euch im Voraus für den Rat [emoji41] 

Viele Grüße 
whatup


----------



## -Lukas- (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Diebstahl-Versicherung?*

Da schließe ich mich mal an. Habe auch ein Boot, Trailer und Außenborder. Bin gerne mal unterwegs und stell das Boot auch mal auf fremden Parkplätzen etc. ab. Gesamtwert liegt etwa bei 8000 Euro, also denke ich über eine Versicherung gegen Diebstahl ebenfalls nach.

Mit welchen Kosten muss man da rechnen?


----------



## Grazy (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Diebstahl-Versicherung?*

Also ich habe das gemacht und ohne Probleme versichert worden.
http://www.vk-gallion.de/home.html
Wer sich da nicht sicher ist kann da ja auch mal Anrufen,bin da schon 5 Jahre dabei.


----------



## bootszander (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Diebstahl-Versicherung?*

Also meine wassersport kaskovers. koset 142,80 im Jahr. 
Bei der Helvetia.

Tip. Auch die Haftpflichtvers. machen wenn man auch mit dem boot ins ausland fährt.  
Und nicht vergessen die jeweilige übersetzung für das land vorher schicken lassen. Denn wenn sie es nicht lesen können (oder wollen) dann muss vor ort noch mal eine haftpflichtvers. abgeschlossen werden.   
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Diebstahl-Versicherung?*

Ich habe meine Boote über Norman Voit aus Quickborn bei Wehring und Wolfes versichert - ein Hauptboot und ein Schlauchboot inclusive E-Motoren usw.
Einfach mal anrufen und beraten lassen...


----------



## mekongwels (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Diebstahl-Versicherung?*

Norman Voit wäre auch meine Empfehlung gewesen!


----------



## whatup (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Diebstahl-Versicherung?*

Männer, ich danke Euch! Woher kennt man denn den besagten Norman Voit so gut? Ist er in der Werbung vertreten, oder hat er sich generell bei Anglern einen Namen gemacht?  Viele Grüße 

Gesendet von meinem MHA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (6. Juni 2017)

Ganz einfach: ein Großteil der User vom Boote-Forum ist bei ihm versichert...
Er nennt sich dort "Blaue Elise"[emoji6]



Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bodensee89 (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Diebstahl-Versicherung?*

Bin auch bei Norman :m


----------



## whatup (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Diebstahl-Versicherung?*

aaah, verstehe! Ok, das überzeugt mich absolut! Dann ist die Entscheidung gefallen. Danke Männers 

Gesendet von meinem MHA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## whatup (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Diebstahl-Versicherung?*

Habe mit ihm telefoniert. Sehr fähiger Mann. 
Kann mir jemand von Euch einen Tipp geben, wo ich einen Aussenborder unabhängig vom Boot versichern kann? Also quasi einen Austauschmotor... Einer, der an mehrere Boote dran kommen soll. Danke Jungs 

Gesendet von meinem MHA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mahoe (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Diebstahl-Versicherung?*

Hallo 
ich bin bei Gallion versichert Boot Motor und Trailer. Hab auch unterschiedliche Motoren dran ging dort problemlos. Einfach mal dort anrufen, sind sehr nett.
Gruß Mario


----------

